# My new BKK shrimp



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Here's one of my new BKK shrimp









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

holy crumb that's a beautiful shrimp


----------



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

Cool shrimps. Hope they will breed for you.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

*nice*

nice one matt. what substrate is it?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Beijing08 said:


> nice one matt. what substrate is it?


Thanks, it looks like the same substrate you have in your tank with the driftwood.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

did you get it from Farnks by any chance?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I got them from Frank/Ebi-Ken. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Wow, that's a gorgeous shrimps!

Do you have more photos?


----------

